# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه >  مشکل در خصوص کار کردن با پورت سریال.....

## AlirezaBahredar

سلام دوستان
وقت همگی بخیر......
در یک پروژه قرار هست یکسری اطلاعات از یک ماژول سخت افزاری بواسط پورت com خوانده و نوشته شود.بدلیل در اختیار نبودن اطلاعات فنی کارخانه سازنده آن ماژول سخت افزاری، با کمک نرم افزار مربوط به آن ماژول سخت افزاری و یک نرم افزار پورت مانیتوریگ اقدام به بررسی روند ارسال و دریافت (TX ,RX) اطلاعات مابین کامپیوتر و مازول سخت افزاری کردم. مشکل زمانی هست که  در روند کار، در یک مرحله پورت بسته و مجددا باز می شود و در مرحله بعد اطلاعات موجود در Bufferقرائت میشه؟!!!!!!! که این برای من خیلی عجیبه.در پایین عکس مربوط به این روند مانیتورینگ آورده شده.....مشخصا بخشی که با کادر قرمز رنگ مشخص شده است مشکل اصلی بنده هست....چطور ممکن است پورت بسته شود و مجددا باز شود و در مرحله بعد دیتایی Read شود (بخشی که با کادر سبز مشخص شده)
سپاسگرارم بنده رو راهنمایی کتید....

----------


## Mask

الان نکته غجیبش کجاست؟این روال منطقیه. مشکلی نداره.

----------


## AlirezaBahredar

سلام 
ممنون از بذل توجهتون.....اگه دقت كرده باشيد پورت بازشده بدون هيچ  رايت ديتا ،ديتايي داره خونده ميشه !!!! بنظرتون طبيعي هست؟!!!

----------

